
Ask HN: Have there been any mobile web apps that have succeeded? - Apocryphon
Many minor smartphone OS&#x27;s, such as Firefox OS, promised the creation of quick, multi-platform, web apps. Even now, Google has been pushing progressive web apps as an alternative to native.<p>However, are there any examples of mobile apps that were created as mobile web first, found success, and then native versions followed? Or never had native apps at all? It seems like most progressive web apps are simply quality mobile web apps, but were not created to target mobile first.
======
PaulHoule
I don't have a phone but I have a number of 7-inch tablets on which I browse
Wikipedia, buy stuff from Amazon and other shops, make hotel reservations,
read python documentation, whatever, on the mobile web.

I use only a few apps like the web browser and Adobe PDF Viewer. For the needs
of a hotel rewards program, for instance, a very simple web app would work on
desktop and mobile, be cheap to develop, and low risk too because my
experience is that the average app is ____.

